# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  7 Wochen sind hinter mir

## Darkdiver

Hallo zusammen,

so nun habe ich also die 33 Tage bzw. 7 Wochen hinter mir. Jeden Tag einmal morgens TrueBeam (RapidArc) und wieder nach hause. Die erste Woche war ohne besondere Symptome. In der zweiten ging es langsam los, die Prostata war zu ihrer doch schon besonderen Größe noch angeschwollen. Schlechter Urinstrahl. Medikamente bekommen und es besserte sich. Hin und wieder extremer Durchfall, eigentlich nur Wasser und die bekannte Müdigkeit. Die Lympfknoten wurden mit bestrahlt zur Vorsicht. Die letzten 5 Bestrahlungen waren noch einmal ein Boost nur auf die Prostata. In den letzten 5 Wochen habe ich in Summe 7.5 Kg abgenommen. Mein Kreislauf ist seitdem ein wenig im Keller. Was gut ist da ich normalerweise eher Bluthochdruck habe. 

Die Medikamente muss ich in den nächsten 2 Wochen langsam aushasen. In drei Monaten dann der erste Check.

Habt ihr auch so viel Gewicht verloren während eurer Bestrahlung? Ich habe keine ADT parallel gemacht obwohl ich ein Gleasonscore von 8 habe. 

Viele Grüsse
Eric

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Eric,
Ich hatte bei der adjuvanten Bestrahlung seinerzeit keinen Gewichtsverlust gehabt, Könnte mit den von Dir geschilderten Durchfallen zusammenhängen.....Hauptsache es hat geholfen.

Toi Toi
Uwe
.

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,

ich hatte leider  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:  keinen Gewichtsverlust, aber bis auf Hitzewallungen keine Nebenwirkungen, hatte / habe aber auch eine Hormontherapie.

----------


## Michi1

Kein Gewichtsverlust, keine Nebenwirkungen.

----------

